# advice please sick children



## jj1960 (Jun 11, 2015)

need help and advice please
apologies for the long post
i have 5 currently under 600w moved them 2 weeks ago from under my 125 watt starter light 
they are currently in jacks majic soil and perlite and i have canna bio vega
one of the five is super skunk feminised and it is doing lovely 
the other four i genuinely have no idea what they are i took cuttings from them a week ago and they are under 12/12 so i can sex them
the pictures show whats wrong 
i am obviously going to have to treat them differently to the superskunk because its great but i have no idea how to proceed
i would really appreciate your wisdom
thanks any advice greatly apprreciated 

View attachment can1.jpg


View attachment can2.jpg


View attachment can3.jpg


View attachment can4.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 11, 2015)

Tell us a little more here.  Tell us more about the soil you used.  Provide a link if you can.  I cannot find any soil with that name, just compost.  How much perlite dixd you use.  I cannot see any signs of perlite in the pictures that show the soil.   

Why are these plants "unknowns"?  How long were they under the 125 CFL?  How much have you fed them?  What is the air lines coming from the containers for as you are growing in soil?  Are they still vegging?  What kind of light is the 600W?  What is your ventilation set-up like?  What are your temperatures?

They do look quite rough.  They look to be overfed, the tips are showing nute burn, but you have other issues going on, too.  It is wise to clean up leaves when they fall off.  Dead foliage on the floor can attract pests.


----------



## jj1960 (Jun 11, 2015)

jacks magic is multi purpose compost 
the reason you cannot see the perlite is because i  put a top layer of just the compost
the airlines you see are infact my watering system i do not have a great deal of room so i have a resevoir with a  six way tap and the airlines are attached to it.watering this  way saves me cllimbing over plants etc , its a little slower  but i like it
the light is 600m/h and they are in veg 12 on - 3 0ff  -  6 on - 3 off
temps are  29  steady with lights on 
plenty of air movement i have a light mover and fans are attached to the canopy
they were under the 125 for around 9 weeks 
the super skunk i have is a clone the others are from seeds i aquired last year  but i cannot remember what they were 
i have fed  them once when i moved them into he current pots 12 days ago i think and i gave them canna bio vega at 20ml per 5litres water so 40ml in total
hope this helps


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 11, 2015)

Why are you running such a wonky light schedule?  They are quite small for a 9 week veg.  

I do not believe that a watering system like that is the best for the plants...how do you force the water in?  How do you know when it has been given enough water?  Your plants are quite sick and this could be part of it.  

Do not feed them any more right now, either.  You have nute burn, but you also have other issues that I do not know what they are.  Hopefully someone else can chime in with some ideas.  What all comprises the compost?  It could be feeding the plants and the added nutes could have caused the nute burn.  Why did you put a layer of compost on top of the mix?


----------



## budz4me (Jun 12, 2015)

http://www.homebase.co.uk/en/homebaseuk/westland-jacks-magic-compost---60l-737721

That stuff looks likes something you would amend potting soil with.  I do not think it is meant to be used at 100%.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2015)

Me thinks you have a PH problem. Your getting to much of one and not enough of the other.


----------



## vostok (Jun 12, 2015)

*Sales Blurb!*
Westland Jacks Magic Compost is a traditional multipurpose mix blended to deliver fantastic natural growth.
Features: 100% naturally blended all purpose compost that delivers exceptional results from seed to shrub.
Usage: Perfect for seed sowing potting on beds and borders containers baskets and fruit and vegetables.
Volume: 60L. Contents: Added seaweed to promote establishment and flowering.  £6.99

*You can still save these plants, *
1: first the flush ..take them outside or at least to your bath, and pour 3 times the volume of ph neutral air temp. water thru the plant pot, too much is better than to little
2: allow over night to drain.
as the water drains it takes the excess nutes with it, as the water drains out 02 reattaches to the roots, it will still be 2-3 days before the plants feel better, but at least you have disrupted the roots excerbate ...lol
3: VIP, the plants will see this as a rainstorm, as this is what happens in a rain storm

4: No nutes for 4=6 weeks this will delay harvest but you will have weed, add nutes when you see a visible improvement, avoid ripping of them leaves, see them as a control point


----------



## jj1960 (Jun 13, 2015)

much appreciated
flushed them and will not feed untill they recover
thanks again people will update soon


----------



## vostok (Jun 15, 2015)

Interesting note: these posts have holes in the RIM, did you drill them yourself, and are the holes for the intent of lst - ing or tyeing down the laterals? are these posts from Holland or the UK..?


----------



## jj1960 (Jun 16, 2015)

i originally did lst round the edges but  found it very fiddley. so now i  grow with the pots on thier siide then when it comes to flowering stage and i move them to the 60l pots they are already at ninety degrees so very easy to pin down for lst/light penetration


----------

